# Anybody Else Like Fashion Sweepstakes?



## DreamingOfMilan (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been entering high-end fashion sweepstakes for almost a year now, the biggest prize I've won so far was a gold ring from Macy's in the summer. Is anybody else here into this sort of thing? Maybe we could help each other out by exchanging sweepstakes here, so that we all find more to enter (and hopefully more to win in the long run)!

  Here are some ongoing ones right now with pretty ballin' prizes:

  $600 Bracelet by Cartier - http://www.opulentjewelers.com/blog/cartier-holiday-giveaway/
  $1750 Designer Bracelet by Charriol - http://blog.luxurybazaar.com/2013-holiday-giveaway/
  $2600 Effy Diamond Ring - http://www.effyjewelry.com/sweepstakes-entry
  $649 Earrings by Charles & Colvard - http://www.chicluxuries.com/2013/12/forever-brilliant-luxury-gifting-event.html

  Here is a pic of the Charriol bracelet from the 2nd one, probably the prize I want most out of these 4:






  Anyways, that's it for me right now. Let me know if any of you find more and we'll get a thread going here!


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations beautiful , good for you enjoy. I like reading about sweepstakes online but I live in Europe and most are only  for USA participants . I have seen a tv programme on TLC about people who do sweepstakes daily and they win lots of prizes all sorts of things.Things they do not want they re-gift or sell on Ebay. Some even made sweepstakes their job was interesting to see the tv programme. I do not recall the exact name of the tv programme but you might find it through google search. I know Neiman Marcus had a sweepstake in a newsletter some time ago. So maybe getting all newsletters form all the department stores Nordstrom , Neiman Marcus, Saks etc.
  Some Youtube makeup gurus do giveaways of makeup and beauty products. LanaIndiana Youtube did one for last christmas do not know if she did one this year as she just moved house. If I see something will post here again.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

For all sorts of listings of sweepstakes  see www.sweepstakeslovers.com


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Dec 20, 2013)

Good point Beryl, I'm not sure which of these are open to people in Europe... It might say on their rules pages?


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes I sometimes view  the rules page thanks for the tip.
  If I see any interesting sweepstakes will post here for you.
  Seasons greetings to you and a merry christmas next week. Enjoy.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

See    www.purseblog.com/giveaways/


----------

